# Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

```
<p><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/">Northlight Images</a> has spotted a couple of interesting image sensor patents from Canon, along with the USPTO patents for various Canon lenses.</p>
<p><strong>Image Sensor Patents</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>On chip A/D conversion [<a href="http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?Docid=09219872&homeurl=http%3A%2F%2Fpatft.uspto.gov%2Fnetacgi%2Fnph-Parser%3FSect1%3DPTO2%2526Sect2%3DHITOFF%2526p%3D1%2526u%3D%25252Fnetahtml%25252FPTO%25252Fsearch-bool.html%2526r%3D4%2526f%3DG%2526l%3D50%2526co1%3DAND%2526d%3DPTXT%2526s1%3Dcanon.AANM.%2526OS%3DAANM%2Fcanon%2526RS%3DAANM%2Fcanon&PageNum=&Rtype=&SectionNum=&idkey=NONE&Input=View+first+page" target="_blank">USPTO</a>]</li>
<li>Improving pixel based AF in bright light [<a href="http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?docid=09219853&PageNum=1&IDKey=812E78443812&HomeUrl=http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2%2526Sect2=HITOFF%2526p=1%2526u=%25252Fnetahtml%25252FPTO%25252Fsearch-bool.html%2526r=8%2526f=G%2526l=50%2526co1=AND%2526d=PTXT%2526s1=canon.AANM.%2526OS=AANM/canon%2526RS=AANM/canon" target="_blank">USPTO</a>]</li>
</ul>
<p>As we’ve said a lot over the last while, we do expect some big jumps in Canon sensor technology.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Lens Patents</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III [<a href="http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?docid=09217851&SectionNum=1&IDKey=014B9F8A0796&HomeUrl=http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2%2526Sect2=HITOFF%2526p=1%2526u=%25252Fnetahtml%25252FPTO%25252Fsearch-bool.html%2526r=39%2526f=G%2526l=50%2526co1=AND%2526d=PTXT%2526s1=canon.AANM.%2526OS=AANM/canon%2526RS=AANM/canon" target="_blank">USPTO</a>]</li>
<li>Canon EF-S 15-105 f/2.8-5.6 [<a href="http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?docid=09217849&SectionNum=1&IDKey=80815EB856F5&HomeUrl=http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2%2526Sect2=HITOFF%2526p=1%2526u=%25252Fnetahtml%25252FPTO%25252Fsearch-bool.html%2526r=40%2526f=G%2526l=50%2526co1=AND%2526d=PTXT%2526s1=canon.AANM.%2526OS=AANM/canon%2526RS=AANM/canon" target="_blank">USPTO</a>]</li>
</ul>
<p>The EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III continues to make an appearance and we were recently told that the new lens is <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-ef-16-35mm-f2-8l-ii-replacement-in-the-wild-cr2/">in the hands of select photographers</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## rs (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

Let's hope on chip AD works its way into the next 5D and 1D.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

And here it is...


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

Promissing patents.
Let's hope they'll get Canon to improve and we'll see them in products soon...


----------



## docsmith (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

I've been FF for several years now, but loved the EFS 15-85 on my 7D. So, I am most interested in improving the sensor tech on the 5DIII...but I have to say, if the EFS 15-105 has the same or even better IQ as the EFS 15-85, that would be an incredible walk around lens for crop sensor users.


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

Filed Feb 2014. Looks like some 1DX2 type stuff. Hope they can keep it around $7k.


----------



## Marauder (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



docsmith said:


> I've been FF for several years now, but loved the EFS 15-85 on my 7D. So, I am most interested in improving the sensor tech on the 5DIII...but I have to say, if the EFS 15-105 has the same or even better IQ as the EFS 15-85, that would be an incredible walk around lens for crop sensor users.



I concur. I love my 15-85! If they can match its IQ on this new lens, I'd be very interested. I just hope it's a ring type USM focus, rather than STM though. ??? STM is a GREAT replacement for the micro-motors on the less expensive lenses and also for video shooters, but I'd prefer a USM setup for higher end E-FS lenses. Sometimes I worry that Canon is going to only use STM on all E-FS lenses moving forward, and that will be a real shame if they do. STM is superior to micro motor, but ring type USM still rules the high end lenses for stills.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

Interesting to see a patent for 15-105mm

I would prefer an EF-S 15-70mm F2.8-4, which makes a pair with the mayor 70-200 and also 70-300.


----------



## LukasS (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



Canon Rumors said:


> Canon EF-S 15-105 f/2.8-5.6


Looking forward to this lens, this would be awesome for general.


----------



## mkabi (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



ajfotofilmagem said:


> Interesting to see a patent for 15-105mm
> 
> I would prefer an EF-S 15-70mm F2.8-4, which makes a pair with the mayor 70-200 and also 70-300.



I'd prefer a 15-70mm too but with constant F2.8 and IS


----------



## RGF (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



rs said:


> Let's hope on chip AD works its way into the next 5D and 1D.



and it matches Sony's sensor quality


----------



## chmteacher (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

I've been contemplating buying the 18-135 but to have f1.8 would be much preferred. Hope it's at least STM. USM would be pricey I bet...


----------



## Woody (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

Hopefully the sensor is able to equalize if not top Sony's sensors in both image quality and AF capabilities. Panasonic can do it, so can't Canon? Sigh....


----------



## CanonGuy (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

I hope Canon at least plays the catch up game right!


----------



## rowlandw (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

I wish Canon would make a 20-100+ mm zoom in FF or ASP-C equivalent. My Panny fz70 bridge cam starts at 20mm vs the usual 24mm and I really like that wider angle.


----------



## Nininini (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

a small 15-105mm IS STM would be amazing


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

The 24-70 2,8II is here now and is awesome, why wait



ajfotofilmagem said:


> Interesting to see a patent for 15-105mm
> 
> I would prefer an EF-S 15-70mm F2.8-4, which makes a pair with the mayor 70-200 and also 70-300.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



scottkinfw said:


> The 24-70 2,8II is here now and is awesome, why wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not wide enough for crop. Heck for even FF on Landscapes and cityscapes its not wide enough.


----------



## mkabi (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



ElBerryKM13 said:


> mkabi said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



Because your lens would be much bigger than this:







AND, my dream is closer to possible than impossible.
Sigma already makes 17-70 F2.8-4
They also make 17-50 F2.8
Even Canon makes 17-55 F2.8
Both Sigma's and Canon's 2.8 for APS-C also have IS.

If Sigma can make 18-35 F1.8... How hard is it to make 15-70 f/2.8???
Hey, I will even settle for a 17-70 F2.8 IS


----------



## Nininini (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



mkabi said:


> ElBerryKM13 said:
> 
> 
> > mkabi said:
> ...



I want to see that lens on an SL1 for kicks


----------



## Renzokuken (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



> On chip A/D conversion



finally... 

glorious


----------



## MrToes (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



brad-man said:


> And here it is...



LOL!!!


----------



## MrToes (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

Less shadow noise & more DR please?


----------



## WIDEnet (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

On chip A/D is one of the biggest magic ingredients that make Sony EXMORs as good as they are in the read noise department, so lets hope that happens. 

On the other hand, I was really hoping for my 15-70/2.8 IS with Sigma-18-35 level mechanics. A good many years ago Tamron actually made a 28-105/2.8 for full frame which works out to about the same on crop, so with today's technology and on a smaller format a 15-70/2.8 would be def. doable, and would be a godsend for run and gun video esp on a 4-5K cam where you can crop in quite a bit, almost like a 1.4x-2x TC, giving a range close to an 24-200 (135 full frame stills) on crop, covering a huge variety of docu-style situations. A 15-105 f/2.8-5.6 would likely get pretty close to a 15-70 f/2.8-4 over that focal range, and it would be really useful as a run and gun outdoor lens for true cinema cams, and maybe even indoor too for C-series and Sony cams that perform well at high ISOs when stopped down to a constant f/5.6 or so all the time, but I'm not sure I can justify it on top of my existing f/2.8 zoom set relative to the Sigma 18-35, unless it is closer in price to the 18-135 STM rather than the Nikon 15-85/2.8-4. And I'd almost rather have something like that than the Canon, or better yet a 15-105/2.8-4.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



WIDEnet said:


> On chip A/D is one of the biggest magic ingredients that make Sony EXMORs as good as they are in the read noise department, so lets hope that happens.



Canon's Senior Managing Director and Chief Executive of Canon Inc's Image Communication Products Operations, Mr. Masaya Maeda, has said it will be so, and he is The Man.



> _ Right now, we use both on-chip and off-chip, but recently I made the decision going forward to concentrate on the on-chip_



http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2015/09/16/canon-maeda-promises-eos-m-enthusiasts-more-aps-c-lenses-new-printers


----------



## davidmurray (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



RGF said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope on chip AD works its way into the next 5D and 1D.
> ...



. . . and Canon's L lens quality.


----------



## MrToes (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

*MORE DR and less shadow noise would be a NICE to HAVE?*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



MrToes said:


> *MORE DR and less shadow noise would be a NICE to HAVE?*


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



MrToes said:


> *MORE DR and less shadow noise would be a NICE to HAVE?*


----------



## mkabi (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

Oh well, what the hell... one more.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



mkabi said:


> Oh well, what the hell... one more.



Well played, sir!


----------



## MrToes (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



neuroanatomist said:


> MrToes said:
> 
> 
> > *MORE DR and less shadow noise would be a NICE to HAVE?*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

Let's review MrToes' recent posts, and one of his first two posts. At least he's consistent about dropping the same turd over and over...maybe he enjoys being ridiculously redundant.


----------



## adaminc (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

Getting back to the patents. Can anyone here explain how this sensor design differs from previous ones. According to a post above, Canon has used on-sensor and off-sensor in the past. So I am wondering what is different now.

Reading the patent is... difficult, to say the least.

From what I gather, they are using a ramp-compare ADC with a counter(timer), and doing 2 columns at a time with a delay before the next 2 columns. Is that a departure from how they have done it in the past?


----------



## Aglet (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*



neuroanatomist said:


> Let's review MrToes' recent posts, and one of his first two posts. At least he's consistent about dropping the same turd over and over...maybe he enjoys being ridiculously redundant.



And _you_ enjoy doing _what_ here, exactly?..


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

Well this conversation has just gone...


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

And even Maeda laments Canon's slow progress.



privatebydesign said:


> WIDEnet said:
> 
> 
> > On chip A/D is one of the biggest magic ingredients that make Sony EXMORs as good as they are in the read noise department, so lets hope that happens.
> ...


----------



## Zv (Jan 12, 2016)

*Re: Image Sensor & Lens Patents from Canon*

Came on here to look for info on latest patents and informative discussion. Found hilarious meme's of Jean Luc instead. Was not disappointed! Hahaha! Love it! ;D


----------

